# Sweet Garden Layout!!



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

I had an engagement party this afternoon at a local residence in Sturgeon Bay and as I was setting up noticed a lot of acctivity outside!! Thomas the Tank Enginge was putting on a show!! Here are some photos enjoy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is Tommy?

Nice garden layout from what I see.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Waterfront property.

Garden G train layout in the backyard.

Catered dinner.

Yeah ... I'll take all that, please!



TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I* love* the little egg liner!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

choo choo said:


> I* love* the little egg liner!


the local G Scale Club always raffles one or two of these off at each show. People always seem to buy like 5 ticket for this raffle. They are always popular, at an Easter Time show they ran them on a track with stuff in them, it was cute.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Too much WORK!!*

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to look at this. The local Garden Railway Club is having several open houses here in Sturgeon Bay and this locale is one of them. Dave said his only problem with Thomas is the radius of his turns...too tight...so Clara Bell either uncouples or derails alot. This layout is HUGE...and he's not done yeat...like alot us!! I'll try to get over there this weekend to take some more pics!


----------

